# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Hỏi đáp >  Ăn đặc sản ở đâu tại Nha Trang ngon, rẻ, an toàn?

## littlelove

Có ai đi Nha Trang rồi cho em biết các đặc sản Nha  Trang như: ném nướng, bánh canh, búng chả cá, bún sứa... ăn ở đâu thì ngon, rẻ, an toàn được ko ạ? cảm ơn  rất nhiều!

----------


## hantt.163

*1 số địa điểm ăn uống ngon cho  bạn đây:*
- Bún Cá bà Năm Beo, Chung cư B2 Phan Bội Châu.
- Quán bún cá Loan nằm trên đường Ngô Gia Tự.
- Quán bún cá Mịn ở đường Bạch Đằng.
- Quán bún lá - cá dằm ở số 6 Hàn Thuyên.
- Quán số 23 Yết Kiêu.
- Bò nướ́ng lụi Lạc Cảnh 44 Nguyễn Bỉnh Khiêm.
- Bò Năm Quý trên Hương Lộ14 - Vĩnh Ngọc.
- Lẩu bò Cây Mận trên đường Nguyễn Công Trứ.
- Lẩu bò 39B Lê Hồng Phong.
- Bò kho bánh mì 5 Tăng Bặt Hổ.
- Bún Bò 15B Hoàng Hoa Thám.
- Othi 20 Phan Chu Trinh
- Bánh canh bà Thừa 55 Yersin.
- Quán bánh canh Phúc 53 Vân Đồn.
- Quán bánh canh 2 cá Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai.
- Quán bánh canh cô Hà 14 Phan Chu Trinh.
- Quán bánh canh cô Lộc 30 Phan Chu Trinh.
- Quán bánh canh số 4 Trần Thị Tính.
- Quán bánh canh 42 Phan Đình Phùng.
- Quán bánh canh ngay ngã 3 Thống Nhất + Bà Triệu.
- Quán bánh canh Nguyên Loan + Bún cá 123 Ngô Gia Tự.
- Quán bánh canh 37 Huỳnh Thúc Kháng.
- Quán bánh canh cua biển Phương Hạnh nằm ở A12 – Hoàng Hoa Thám.
- Quán bánh canh 05/14 Tô Hiến Thành.
- Nem nướng Vũ Thành An 25 Lê Lợi.
- Quán Nem 25 Lê Hồng Phong.
- Quán Nem Đặnh Văn Quyên 16B Lãn Ông.
- Quán Nem Nhã Trang 39 Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai.
- Quán Nem Nhã Trang ngay chân cầu Bóng.
- Quán Nem Ngọc Tiên 59 Lê Thành Phương
- Quầy Nem nướng cuỗn sẵn 50 Thống Nhất.
- Quầy nem nướng cuốn sẵn 178 Thông Nhất.
- Bánh căn đường Lý Thánh Tôn (bán buổi tối).
- Quán bún thịt nướng 163 Hoàng Văn Thụ.
- Quán bún thịt nướng , xào 3 Cô Bắc - Huỳnh Thúc Kháng.
Bạn có thể tham khảo đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về du lịch Nha Trang* tại đây*.
Chúc bạn có kỳ nghỉ vui vẻ!

----------


## lunas2

thank bạn hantt mik cũng đang cbij đi Nha Trang ghé mấy quán nè mới dc

----------


## huong_hoanggia

*đặc sản nha trang - món ngon nha trang - du lịch Nha Trang

*
*Nem nướng Ninh Hoà*
 Tên Nha Trang chính thức được sử dụng từ khi người Việt đặt chủ quyền vào năm 1963. Ban đầu chỉ là xóm chài ven biển, khi bác sĩ Yersin đến dân mới tập trung đông hơn. Ngày nay, thành phố có 500.000 dân, mỗi năm lại đón thêm vài món ẩm thực - một phần không thể thiếu trong đời sống văn hóa. Du khách có thể khá bất ngờ với những món ăn thuần chất nông thôn, nguyên liệu đơn giản như bò nướng, vịt luộc Cầu Dừa, nem nướng Ninh Hoà, bánh canh, chả cá, hải sản...

*Nem nướng Ninh Hoà*
Món này cực ngon và đã quá nổi tiếng. Nem Ninh Hoà có 2 loại: Nem chua và nem nướng. Mỗi thứ nem có vị ngon riêng, tuy nhiên, được ngồi bên bếp than hồng, chưa ăn đã ngửi thấy mùi thơm của thịt nướng, vị lạnh lạnh, man mát của đủ thứ rau sống, rau thơm khiến món nem nướng hấp dẫn thực khách hơn. Còn nem chua được ưa thích để mua làm quà mỗi khi rời xa thành phố.

Hiện, tại Nha Trang có rất nhiều quán nem Ninh Hoà (hay nem nướng Nha Trang) nhưng đúng "chất" phải là nem nướng Vũ Thành An ở 15 Lê Lợi (đối diện có Nem nướng Đặng Văn Quyền đông hơn nhưng không ngon bằng), Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai, Hoàng Văn Thụ. Các cửa tiệm nem nướng phục vụ từ chiều đến tối với rất đông thực khách cả người dân bản địa và khách du lịch.

*Bò nướng lạc cảnh*
Quán có nhiều món ăn như gà xối mỡ, cơm tay cầm, chả tôm nướng mía... nhưng nổi tiếng nhất vẫn là bò nướng. Bí quyết nằm ở khâu tẩm ướp gia vị mà chỉ một vài người trong gia đình nắm công thức và tuyệt đối không truyền gia bên ngoài. Thịt bò ướp bằng mật ong và có trên 10 loại gia vị chế biến riêng. Đặc biệt thịt xắt thành miếng vuông, vừa ăn. Khách tự nướng trên than hồng; miếng thịt mềm cắn ngập đến tận chân răng.

Có thể tìm món này tại quán Hàn Hớn Minh, mở từ năm 1963, bên bờ biển Nha Trang (nay là đường Trần Phú), đến nay thì "trú ngụ" tại 44 Nguyễn Bỉnh Khiêm.

*Bún chả cá sứa*
Thưởng thức món bún chả cá để thấy một hương vị mới lạ của nước lèo. Nước lèo của bún chả cá được nấu bằng cá cờ và xương cá thu. Chất cá này làm cho vị nước lèo thanh ngọt, mát và cá cờ lại là một trong những loại cá hiền, thích hợp với cơ địa của nhiều người chứ không gây dị ứng, khó ăn.

Cũng vì nước lèo nấu từ cá nên bạn sẽ không sợ lớp màn mỡ béo như khi dùng nước lèo hầm từ xương heo, đặc biệt là đối với những bạn nữ ăn kiêng. Một tô bún chả cá Nha Trang đặc biệt còn có thêm sứa và cá dầm, tức ohần thịt cá cở hấp được xé ra từng miếng, ăn vừa thơm, ngọt thịt, lại dai dai.

Có rất nhiều quán bán món này ở Nha Trang. Có thể ăn thử tại Bún cá Năm Beo B2 Chung cư Phan Bội Châu (ngay chợ đầm).

*Hải sản làng chài*
Trước khi ra tắm ở Hòn Tằm, Bãi Sỏi hay Bãi Mini bạn sẽ được chủ tàu khuyên nên ghé Làng Chài mua hải sản trước. Tại đây bạn sẽ được tận tay chọn hải sản tươi sống nuôi ngay trong lọng, bắt lên, cân kg và đi phà nhỏ qua nhà hàng gần đó chế biến ngay.

Trong đất liền bạn có thể ăn hải sản tại Nhà hàng Chiêu Anh - 86 Trần Phú với giá rẻ và chế biến công phu hơn.

*Phở Nha Trang*
Có lẽ bạn sẽ hỏi: "Ở Sài Gòn ăn phở chưa đã hay sao mà ra Nha Trang còn đòi ăn phở". Nhưng khổ nổi phở tuy là món đặc trưng nhất của Việt Nam nhưng lại là món bị "địa phương hoá" nhiều nhất. Mỗi vùng có một vị phở riêng. Phở Nha Trang đậm đà với bánh phở trong suốt và thịt bò "trắng nhìn cứ tưởng thịt heo. Tô phở nhiều. Vị ngon bình thường gần với khẩu vị miền Nam.
Ẳn món này ở quan Phở Hồng. Đây là quán nổi tiếng nhất, nằm ở đường số 1 Tô Hiến Thành.

----------


## khampha123

Thành phố Nha Trang xinh đẹp không chỉ hấp dẫn du khách với biển xanh, cát trắng, mà còn thu hút thực khách với những món ăn ngon, đậm chất miền biển của mình.
Dưới đây là một số địa chỉ quán ăn gợi ý cho bạn và người thân khi đi du lịch ở Nha Trang - Khánh Hòa.

1. Bún sứa Năm Beo - B2 chung cư Phan Bội Châu (khu vực chợ Đầm); bún sứa 87 Yersin.
2. Quán bánh mỳ bò né Tuyết - 15 Hùng Vương; Bò né Thủy Trúc - 124 Hoàng Văn Thụ.
3. Mì Quảng Đá Chẹt - 34 đường 2 tháng 4; quán Thủy Cát - 10 Trần Văn Ơn.
4. Bún bò Huế 18 - 18 Hàn Thuyên; bún bò O Thi - 22A Phan Chu Trinh; Bún bò Huế 100 - 100 Ngô Gia Tự; Quán 15B Hoàng Hoa Thám.
5. Quán cơm tấm 5 Ken - 46 Bạch Đằng; Cơm tấm Trung - 10/4 Lý Tự Trọng.
6. Cháo hàu Minh Thế Lương - góc đường Yersin - Ngô Sĩ Liên.
7. Bánh căn - 51 Tô Hiến Thành.
8. Lẩu bò Bà Triệu - 3 Bà Triệu.
9. Bò nướng Lạc Cảnh - 44 Nguyễn Bỉnh Khiêm
10. Cơm chay Cô Tấm - 68 Hồng Bàng; Quán chay Châu Nguyên - 40 Yết Kiêu.
11. Bún thịt nướng, nem phần - 4 Mê Linh; 163 Hoàng Văn Thụ.
12. Bánh bèo Núi - đầu hẻm đường Núi Một, gần vòng xoay ngã 6; Bánh bèo - 120 Bạch Đằng.
13. Quán Vịt cầu Dứa - dưới chân cầu Dứa, đường 23 tháng 10.
14. Quán nem nướng - 52 Phan Bội Châu; Nem nướng Ngọc Tiên - 59 Lê Thành Phương.
15. Bánh Canh Trần Thị Tính - góc đường Trần Thị Tính - Trần Nhật Duật; Bánh canh Cô Lộc - 30 Phan Chu Trinh.
16. Quán phở - 9 Tăng Bạt Hổ; Phở Bắc Hải - 76 Quang Trung; Quán phở 63 Lê Thành Phương; Phở Hồng - 1 Tô Hiến Thành.
17. Quán gà rán 99 - 65A Quang Trung.
18. Quán bánh đập - 16A Hồng Lĩnh.
19. Quán bò kho - góc đường Ngô Đức Kế - Đống Đa.
20. Cháo hải sản - 6 Ngô Sĩ Liên.
21. Cháo gà Huỳnh Lai - 2 Phan Chu Trinh.
22. Lẩu dê Lai - 51 Phòng Không.
23. Cơm Việt Nam - 23 Hoàng Văn Thụ; Quán cơm Bình Minh - 64 Hoàng Văn Thụ; Quán cơm bình dân 131 - Hoàng Văn Thụ.
24. Bún cá Nguyên Loan - 123 Ngô Gia Tự; Bún cá lá Ninh Hòa - 2 Lãn Ông.
25. Cơm gà hai Chùa - 9A Tô Vĩnh Diện; Cơm gà Trâm Anh - 8A Bà Triệu.
26. Quán hủ tiếu khô - 30 Bạch Đằng; 79 Nguyễn Bỉnh Khiêm.
27. Quán Trùng Dương gần Hòn Chồng qua cầu Trần Phú bên tay trái. Hải sản chị Hằng, qua cầu Trần Phú nằm bên tay trái, đối diện nhà hàng Thùy Dương; Hải sản Chiêu Anh - 86 Trần Phú; Quán ốc Long Vũ - 133 Tháp Bà; Quán ốc Xuân Anh - 9C Tháp Bà; Quán ốc 24 - 24 Ngô Đức Kế.
28. Mì hoành thánh Sanh Ký - 39 Thống Nhất; Quán Thành Ký - 17 đường Biệt Thự.
29. Bánh mì Ba Lẹ - 102 Quang Trung.
30. Quán bánh canh cua biển Phương Hạnh - 15 Hoàng Hoa Thám.
Mọi thông tin vui lòng  liên hệ : 
CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN FIDITOUR
129 Nguyễn Huệ, Quận 1, Tp.HCM, Việt Nam
Điện thoại: (+84 - 8) 3914 1414 (Ext : 360)  ||| Fax: (+84 - 8) 3914 1363
Ms. Bông 0974 938 466
Chat : fiditour.khachsanonline4 / fiditour.touronline4
Website : Cong ty du lich Fiditour, tour du lich, du lich Viet Nam, khu du lich  // Tour du lịch, đặt phòng khách sạn trực tuyến

----------


## huong_hoanggia

*bún chả cá nha trang

*
Chả cá được dùng là chả cá thu để có độ dai và ngọt. Trong khi quết cá, bạn cũng phải nêm thêm một chút gia vị vào như hành tím băm, tiêu, muối, đường để chả dậy mùi thơm.

Một tô bún chả cá luôn có hai loại chả là chả cá chiên và chả cá hấp để làm phong phú thêm khẩu vị. Chả cá hấp còn được tráng một lớp lòng đỏ trứng gà trên bề mặt.

Thưởng thức món bún chả cá để thấy một hương vị mới lạ của nước lèo. Nước lèo của bún chả cá được nấu bằng cá cờ và xương cá thu. Chất cá này làm cho vị nước lèo thanh ngọt, mát và cá cờ lại là một trong những loại cá hiền, thích hợp với cơ địa của nhiều người chứ không gây dị ứng, khó ăn. Cũng vì nước lèo nấu từ cá nên bạn sẽ không sợ lớp màng mỡ béo như khi dùng nước lèo được hầm từ xương heo, đặc biệt là đối với những bạn nữ ăn kiêng.

Một tô bún chả cá Nha Trang đặc biệt còn có thêm sứa và cá dầm, tức phần thịt cá cờ hấp được xé ra từng miếng, ăn vừa thơm, ngọt thịt, lại dai dai.

Một tô bún với nước lèo trong, thơm phức, bốc khói, với những lát chả cá chiên vàng, những lát chả cá hấp trắng xám dai dai, vài miếng thịt cá thơm ngọt, đuôi hành lá được xắt dọc cùng với cái giòn giòn, lựt xựt của những miếng sứa tạo nên vị lạ miệng, quyến rũ bạn. Thêm vào đó là một đĩa rau xanh xắt nhỏ và một chén nước mắm thơm lựng, thật cay. Tất cả quyện vào nhau sẽ tạo cho bạn một hương vị khó quên.

Sẽ thật tuyệt vời biết bao khi tô bún ấy lại do chính tay người thân yêu của bạn nấu với thật nhiều tình cảm đặt trong đó. Bún chả cá không phải là một món ăn cầu kỳ hay sang trọng nên cũng có thể làm được tại nhà, chỉ cần người nấu chịu khó chăm chút mà thôi.

*ĐỊA CHỈ LIÊN HỆ*
*Bún cá dằm - chả cá - sứa :*
- Quán bún lá Ninh Hòa số 2 Lãn Ông gần chợ đầm
- Quán bún lá Cây Bàng Ninh Hòa số 6 đường Hàn Thuyên
- Quán bún cá Đức B8 Phan Bội Châu
- Quán bún cá 87 Yersin
- Quán bún cá ở 23A Yết Kiêu

----------


## hangnt

*Ăn nhậu Nha Trang*

Đi ăn uống hải sản thì cạch cái quán Mười Đô ra, đừng nghe TAXI hay Xe Ôm tư vấn nhé, bạn cứ thuê 1 chiếc xe máy đi lang thang thành phố, qua cầu Trần Phú B, rẽ trái ra Bờ Sông, đường Tháp Bà thì hải sản tha hồ, giá cả niêm yết sẵn rồi.

*Ăn nhậu theo phong cách Vỉa hè Nha Trang cũng dễ*

Ra bờ biển, thuê cái bạt, làm con mực 100k, vài lon bia là lai rai với sóng biển. Mấy người bán hàng rong thì nhiều lắm.Ra đường Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai, quán Sáu Phong ăn lẩu dê ngon tuyệt. Ăn nhậu đông người, đãi khách thì có Vườn Xoài.Muốn ăn mấy con thú thì chạy lên Diên An, ở đây nổi tiếng nhất là Rắn. Hôm trước nhà mình đi ăn rắn gần 20 người mà bill có hơn 1tr.Một quán ăn nữa cũng khá rẻ là Nhà hàng Quê Hương ở đường Hoàng Diệu, ngay sân bay, cạnh doanh trại quân đội trên đường Trần Phú. Quán này chuyên các món Hải Sản hoặc thú vật, nhậu thả ga, ngon mà giá cực rẻ.Nếu bạn muốn ăn Cua ghẹ, ốc rẻ thì chịu khó phượt tới đầu cầu Bình Tân (đường Nguyễn Tất Thành đi sân bay Cam Ranh). Ở đây tính tiền theo ký, bạn tự lựa ghẹ sống rồi người ta chế biến cho bạn. Ăn tầm 4 người thì bill hết khoảng 4-500k căng bụng ko đi nổi luôn. Sướng nhất khoản này. Giá mới nhất cho Ghẹ: 180k/KG ( ăn ghẹ đừng ham chọn con to, cứ nhở nhở mà ăn là ghẹ ngọt nhất)

*Vài quán cơm, phở để lót dạ cho du khách*

Cơm: quán cơm ngay bùng binh ngã 6 đường Nguyễn Chánh (cạnh trường THCS Thái Nguyên) 12k/dĩa (bán trưa, chiều, tối). Buổi sáng có bán Bánh mì bò kho 15k/tô.Bún cá: chạy từ bùng binh ngã 6 lên đường Đinh Tiên Hoàng giao với Lý Tự Trọng có cái hẻm, đầu hẻm là Matxa Hoa Đà. 15k/ tô. (bán buổi sáng)Cơm niêu: ACE nào đến Nha Trang muốn thử qua cơm niêu cũng hay, dịch vụ thì trên cả VIP mà giá cũng bình dân. Bữa em đi 4 người hết 360k bao gồm nước uống. Địa chỉ: Cơm Niêu ngói đỏ số 9 đường Lê Thánh Tôn (ngay bùng binh ngã 6 từ tháp trầm hương đi thẳng vào)Lẩu: Lẩu cá kèo trên đường Lê Thành Phương sát với Nhà Thiếu Nhi Khánh Hòa, lẩu trên đường Tô Hiến Thành. (lẩu bán từ buổi trưa đến tối).Ăn tối: Cháo Vịt bán ở Đường Hàn Thuyên, ngay chợ Đầm. 1 dĩa vịt luộc tính 80k, tô cháo nữa là no căng. 2 người ăn hết khoảng 100k.Phở: giá cả tầm 20, 25, 30k/ tô. Địa chỉ tin cậy cho bạn: Phở Bắc Hải đường Quang Trung đối diện cổng giữ xe Bệnh viện Đa Khoa, Phở Hồng 40k/tô góc Tô Hiến Thành với Lê Thánh Tôn.

*Cafe & Bar tại Nha Trang*

Cafe Nha Trang thì bạn ra đường Tô Hiến Thành, giao với đường Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai gần Quảng Trường. Mình hay uống ở Trúc Mai Viên 13k/ly cafe đen. Nhạc DJ thì có Baamboo. 15k/cafe. Còn muốn uống cafe ngon thì chọn Hoàng Hạc.Cafe vỉa hè chỉ có 6k thui nhé heheBar : Khách sạn Yasaka, Ks Lode, Sailing Club >>> nằm trên đường Trần Phú. Night Club trên đường Hùng Vương, Rocky bar trên đường Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai.Cafe Paramout – nằm trực diện trên đường biển Trần Phú. Quán này có không gian thoáng, cạnh khách sạn Novotel, nơi tập trung của những người sang trọng.Cafe Hoa Đồng Nội – nằm trên một hẻm lớn đường Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai, đối diện đường Mê Linh, cạnh nhà hàng Ngọc Trai. Có thể nói quán này là quán cafe đẹp nhất, và rộng nhất tại thành phố biển Nha Trang.Cafe Moka – 74 Hùng Vương. Quán này khá dễ thương, và nằm ở trung tâm phố Tây. Trên tầng 1 còn có hồ cá biển rất đẹp. Đặc biệt thức uống ngon như các loại cà phê Ý ( capu…late, mocha….)Cafe Hòn Chồng – nằm ngay điểm danh thắng Hòn Chồng, view biển, mát mẻ, giá rẻ…TUYỆT VỜI ! Tầm khoảng 4h30 chiều mà ra đấy uống cafe, ngắm cảnh hoàng hôn thì cực kỳ lãng mạn.Đặc biệt nhất là quán cafe, quầy bar Altitude ở tầng 28 ks Shearton Nha Trang, ngắm toàn cảnh thành phố và biển NT, rất đẹp, rất hợp cho những cặp đôi lãng mạn. Thức uống tầm 80 – 150k / ly, mở cửa từ 16h đến 23h.

*Đặc sản làm quà tạ Nha Trang*

*Mực*: Các bạn muốn mua mực đem về làm quà thì giá hiện tại của nha trang giờ là khoảng 400k/kg. Có bán ở đường Hoàng Văn Thụ đoạn 1 chiều từ Quang Trung rẽ vào gần chợ Đầm, cũng có anh em nói Mực mua ở Gần Tháp Bà là rẻ mà chất, mình chưa có dịp tới đó để check.

*Yến Sào* : nổi tiếng nhất là yến sào Khánh Hòa, bạn nến đến thẳng các đại lý để mua khỏi sợ hàng giả. Giá Yến Sào có nhiều loại: hộp 160k, hộp 200k, hộp 300k tùy loại tùy trọng lượng. Có 1 cái đại lý ngay gần tháp Trầm hương, ngay ngã tư đèn đỏ Trần Hưng đạo với Lê Thánh Tôn.

*Cá ngựa*: cá ngựa bán nhiều ở đoạn Cảng cầu đá, Viện Hải Dương học. Nếu bạn đi tham quan Viện Hải Dương Học thì tranh thủ đi bộ ra ngoài cổng có mấy cửa hiệu bán cá ngựa sống. Giá cũng khá rẻ, khoảng 20k/con, người ta sẽ bỏ cá ngựa vào bình rựu để ngâm bảo quản. Cá ngựa thì dùng làm thuốc hoặc ngâm uống khá tốt đó.

*Nem Ninh Hòa*: Giờ nhiều nơi bán và quảng cáo quá, mình là dân địa phương cũng ko kiểm chứng được. Khách du lịch thì hay ăn nem Đặng Văn Quyên.

*Nem chua, chả giò*: Nhà mình hay mua nem chua và chả giò ở 1 hiệu nhỏ đối diện Bưu điện Bình Tân, bên cạnh hiệu thuốc tây lớn ( bạn chạy thẳng đường Dã tượng vô hỏi bưu điện Bình Tân người ta sẽ chỉ). Nem với chả ở đây làm tại chỗ, theo mình thì ngon, mình hay gửi làm quà cho bạn bè ở xa. Giá cả: loại 1/2 KG: 55k, loại 1KG 100k cho nem chua.

----------

